# Private Pond Fish



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Stayed warm all week and it was more than I was able to stand so I hooked to the boat and went. The fog was unbelievable on the water. I got lost on a place that I know as well as my own living room you literally could see no further than the front of the boat. We put forth a pretty good effort and managed to scrape these up before we decided to call it and go to the house. All come from what I like to call one of my little PRIVATE holes.

















biggest 5








This was the biggest 7.1 lbs and 24" long.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man :clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's what i'm talking about! pretty good mess for it to be foggy as it's been...nice doormat...thanks for posting...:hungry


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice Job, We went out Tuesday night in that crazy thick fog. I saw a boat almost hit the sea wall at the mouth of BayouTexar, it wasthick as hell. It was pretty warm out, but we didn't catch anything but a billion white trout. Again, Nice Fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Now thats what im talkin about! nice MESS!!!! thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Real nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Damn H.B., that look on your face says it must have been a looong nite!! Nice Fish, even though I am pissed that you snuck down there on me. SOME people have to work for a living. :moon


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

UPDATE: Probably a pound worth of the 7 lb one was roe. She was stacked full. From the looks of the lump in her before I cleaned her I figured she had swallowed a good size fish but I was wrong.


----------



## Camo Girl (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey babe sorry I couldn't go with you but it looks like you and my brother did a great job without me. Maybe next time I can go. Great job on the flatties. :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!

How shallow were they?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (12/20/2008)*Nice catch!
> 
> How shallow were they?


Most were from 2 feet to 2 inches, but a couple of them come out of about 5' of water.


----------

